# THE CAVE OF DRAGONFLIES ANON MEME



## Butterfree (Feb 28, 2009)

Surskitty made me do it.

http://community.livejournal.com/capslock_tcod/1005.html?format=light

Post anonymously about whatever.


SURSKITTY'S NINJA EDIT: Blankpost by putting "<" in the comment box.  Nothing else, just "<".


----------



## surskitty (Feb 28, 2009)

I love you, Butterfree.  8D


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 28, 2009)

We should all post about how awesome Butterfree is.

(but don't.)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay.
What exactly is this for?


----------



## nastypass (Feb 28, 2009)

<Midnight> butterfree called her Surskitty?

!!


EDIT FOR ANSWERING NINJAS:  general stupidity while being ~completely anonymous~


----------



## surskitty (Feb 28, 2009)

Lucas755 said:


> Okay.
> What exactly is this for?


Fun and profit, obviously.  Everything's better if you're vaguely anonymous.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 28, 2009)

Voicing anonymous opinions, thoughts or random goofing off about anything forum-related.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds fun.

*lurks*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 28, 2009)

It has the word fabulous in the title.

I like this :v


----------



## Autumn (Feb 28, 2009)

... that is so insanely random that I doubt I'll post anything but still. 8D


----------



## Jetx (Feb 28, 2009)

Here comes drama. :D


----------



## surskitty (Feb 28, 2009)

It's been remarkably quiet so far, actually.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 28, 2009)

"Members You Hate".

It's gonna come sooner or later,
and with it, fiery death!

edit: damnit guys.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 28, 2009)

I can't say I wasn't expecting it, but it's still mostly not wanky~


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 28, 2009)

so

so this is the anonymous forum take two, off-site edition?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty much, except that it's intended more to be funny than to be serious.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 28, 2009)

It's like a shitty /b/ without pictures.


----------



## Jester (Mar 1, 2009)

Walker said:


> <Midnight> butterfree called her Surskitty?
> 
> !!
> 
> ...


When did I say that...?


----------



## surskitty (Mar 1, 2009)

"Midnight" as in "MidnightSaboteur".

Also, because I've been asked this like three times now: blankpost by putting "<" in the comment box.  Nothing else, just "<".


----------



## Zuu (Mar 1, 2009)

Midnight said:


> When did I say that...?


lol at assuming you are the only one named 'Midnight' on a Pokemon forum


----------



## nyuu (Mar 1, 2009)

COMING SOON: RELEVANCY


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 1, 2009)

A meme. You made a _meme._
This is going to be awesome. =D


----------



## surskitty (Mar 1, 2009)

It's Tailsy's fault.  Or possibly mine.  It's hard to tell.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 1, 2009)

So I was like 'oh great, unread news! maybe it's a new theme or an upgrade or something!'

And it's a _meme_. 

I love you guys.


----------



## Minish (Mar 1, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> lol at assuming you are the only one named 'Midnight' on a Pokemon forum


Well seeing as a username can only be used by one person and they probably don't know who MidnightSaboteur... not really too lol-ish of an assumption...


----------



## Mr. Person (Mar 1, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> It's like a shitty /b/ without pictures.


um 4chan is shitty in general


----------



## Retsu (Mar 1, 2009)

Mr. Person said:


> um 4chan is shitty in general


you mean /b/


----------



## Zuu (Mar 1, 2009)

4chan != /b/   

jesus christ there are other boards


----------



## Mr. Person (Mar 1, 2009)

No I meant 4chan


----------



## Zuu (Mar 1, 2009)

suit yourself

anyways, this meme is pretty fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Wormow (Mar 3, 2009)

Now all we need is more sexy people like you. =]

Worm.


----------



## Zuu (Mar 3, 2009)

Wormow said:


> Now all we need is more sexy people like you. =]
> 
> Worm.


that post was so vague. are you talking about Butterfree :O


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 3, 2009)

Am I the only one here who finds this all incredibly stupid and lame?

Or has the original purpose of this forum announcement gone way over my head?


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 3, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> Or has the original purpose of this forum announcement gone way over my head?


Most likely. It's only _very tangentially_ related to the forum, if at all. Most likely it's the sinister offspring of #tcod and the spam thread (a.k.a. "what do you think of fellow forumgoers"). Which means that, unless you're part of that clique, you wouldn't find any of it relevant to you.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 3, 2009)

It was either my fault or Tailsy's fault.  It's also not intended to be sinister.  We wanted it to turn out more like the APH anon meme, actually: filled more with people being retarded than actual ... wank.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 3, 2009)

surskitty said:


> It was either my fault or Tailsy's fault.  It's also not intended to be sinister.  We wanted it to turn out more like the APH anon meme, actually: filled more with people being retarded than actual ... wank.


It worked! Mostly.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 3, 2009)

Indeed!  A bit more wank than I was hoping for, at least, and there's a sufficient level of amusing stupid.


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 3, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> the spam thread (a.k.a. "what do you think of fellow forumgoers").


thank you

now that Us vs the World is gone, "What do you think of fellow forumgoers?" is by far the worst thread on the forums.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 3, 2009)

Agreed! It degrades the quality of the forums as a whole and enc -


----------



## Retsu (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree, Zeta.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmm, the Café of Doom is just as bad, really.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 4, 2009)

Why not just nix both?  :/


----------



## Zuu (Mar 4, 2009)

Because more people will whine and complain about the Cafe being gone than we will about the forumgoers thread.


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 4, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> Because more people will whine and complain about the Cafe being gone than we will about the forumgoers thread.


even though the latter is roughly twice as large as the former (despite it not being a sticky)?


----------



## nastypass (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes!  :(


----------



## Zuu (Mar 4, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> even though the latter is roughly twice as large as the former (despite it not being a sticky)?


That's irrelevant. Lol randum kids will have nowhere to spam, while we don't give a shit if the forumgoers thread goes.


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, they _might_ decide to move their randumness to the anon meme (especially since the fact that this was posted as a forum announcement implies that all forum members are welcome, whether or not this is actually the case). It's not like it's any better (or worse, actually) than what is posted on there now


----------



## Zuu (Mar 4, 2009)

They are welcome. More posters means more fun. I don't see what's so hard about it. If it wasn't intended for everyone it wouldn't have been posted in Announcements; it would have been passed around #tcod.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 4, 2009)

The point is for stupid, possibly anonymous, comments.  It's not intended to be "#tcod posts stupid things and advertises it on TCoD just because."  #tcod might be particularly loud, but it's still meant for everyone.  D:


----------



## Retsu (Mar 5, 2009)

hey guys #tcod isn't exactly a gated community or anything


----------



## Zuu (Mar 5, 2009)

We really let anyone in; the problem is that your overall IQ has to be over ~90


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 5, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> Most likely. It's only _very tangentially_ related to the forum, if at all. Most likely it's the sinister offspring of #tcod and the spam thread (a.k.a. "what do you think of fellow forumgoers"). Which means that, unless you're part of that clique, you wouldn't find any of it relevant to you.


ok every time you mention #tcod it either _is_ "they are evil people who spend all day actively hating people and things and I absolutely love them for it" or is part of that and implies the rest.  You're hardly ever even in there.  >= 99.5% of the time we're just cool people chatting.  Occasionally one of us links to a post and we all agree it's dumb and discuss why, but it never degrades to "UGH LET'S BLOW UP THE OUTSIDE WORLD" and we act exasperated at people neither often nor at length.  As long as a newcomer doesn't act special and off-the-wall, we'll be _fine_.

also yeah the anon meme isn't a #tcod thing etc what they said


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 5, 2009)

It's about as "evil" as any other clique, I'm sure. I would know, because coming from the old #trsrockin clique we did pretty much the same stuff.

And then there's the fact that I'm pretty much biased against cliques in general. I say the same crap about all of the cliques on this forum (which I'm sure earns me enmity from all sides), I just like the #tcod one a tiny bit more because it reminds me of #trsrockin to some extent.

Yeah, I know. What a damn hypocrite I am.


----------



## Koala929 (Mar 6, 2009)

I just spammed, yay for me!!!! On the meme of course.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 6, 2009)

...doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose of anonymously spamming?


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 7, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> ...doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose of anonymously spamming?


Not if he doesn't identify which of the posts are his.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Mar 7, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> Not if he doesn't identify which of the posts are his.


It's too late now.


----------

